# ILok Cloud



## Drjay (Mar 14, 2022)

Even after reading the respective guide on the iLok site several times, I still don‘t understand how to use the iLok cloud on two computers. I don‘t want to use them simultaneously, but how can I switch from one computer to the other one? Do I have to do the switch manually each time? And how can I register two computers for cloud usage?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Erisno (Mar 20, 2022)

Every time you switch to a different computer, you have to open iLok License Manager and launch a cloud session (file> open your cloud session). You just have to use the same iLok account for both computers.


----------



## Drjay (Mar 20, 2022)

Ok. Thanks a lot. I did not get that from the instructions


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2022)

Unfortunately, it is only possible to run the cloud account on one machine at a time. So, if like me you have several (I mean more than 3) machines running VEPro7, then you can only use the cloud account on one machine, and the others will need an iLok dongle.

Many users with large setups, are pushing VSL for a network based license manager, so that we don't have to spend $hundreds on new iLok dongles (GBP500+ in my case).


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> $hundreds on new iLok dongles (GBP500+ in my case).


An iLok 3 is 41 GBP at Thomann UK -- probably cheaper elsewhere. 500 GBP would buy you at least 12 of them. How many machines does your studio have?


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> An iLok 3 is 41 GBP at Thomann UK -- probably cheaper elsewhere. 500 GBP would buy you at least 12 of them. How many machines does your studio have?


Thanks for the info. 
We've just spent GBP 300 upgrading our old e-licensers, 3 months ago. So to have to now ditch all but 2 of them for iLok dongles seems like we have been cheated!!! 
We have x12 VEPro servers. 
Thanks to Covid and various other events we are already facing a massive dip in revenue this year. So moving to iLok is a no go until at least 2023. That means using high-quality products (VSL) without any support and any maintenance - a no go!!!
My business partner and key shareholder has now asked if we can actually ditch VSL because of the iLok situation. The difficulty with that, is we have invested a lot of $$$ in VSL products this last 2 or 3 years, and to be honest I'm not sure if there is anything as good as VEPro7 in the market right now. If there was, we would take a serious look and really think hard about moving away from VSL. It seems they are not as loyal to their customers, as their customers are to VSL - which is making us feel very nervous about VSL's future and whether we should continue to support them going forward. We're starting to feel let down, cheated and to be honest just want to get away from VSL as quickly as possible!!! 

*Lets hope VSL can save the day.*


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 8, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> *Lets hope VSL can save the day.*


Maybe @Ben will hear your plea.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 8, 2022)

@jpb007.uk maybe you should start a gofundme, your situation sounds very dire.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> We have x12 VEPro servers.


Now I understand.


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2022)

@jpb007.uk 
We announced the move to iLok almost a year ago; I get it, it's not cheap to get that many iLoks at the same time. But you don't have to hurry, there is no pressure to migrate right now. eLicenser will still continue to run as long as your hardware and software supports it.

Maybe you can also find a supplier that offers bulk discounts for that many iLok keys.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2022)

Ben said:


> @jpb007.uk
> We announced the move to iLok almost a year ago; I get it, it's not cheap to get that many iLoks at the same time. But you don't have to hurry, there is no pressure to migrate right now. eLicenser will still continue to run as long as your hardware and software supports it.
> 
> Maybe you can also find a supplier that offers bulk discounts for that many iLok keys.


We will probably send the invoice to VSL. We don't see why the customer should pay for something that isn't wanted or needed, and certainly provides little to no benefit !!


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ben said:


> you don't have to hurry, there is no pressure to migrate right now. eLicenser will still continue to run as long as your hardware and software supports it.


That's true for me as a hobbyist. It's less true for professionals like @jpb007.uk and his partners, who have contractual obligations and deadlines. Tech support for the eLicenser versions might (or might not) continue to be available, but it will not include bug fixes when necessary.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> That's true for me as a hobbyist. It's less true for professionals like @jpb007.uk and his partners, who have contractual obligations and deadlines. Tech support for the eLicenser versions may (or may not) continue to be available, but it will not include bug fixes when necessary.


Thank you @rrichard63 you have echoed a very valid and serious point. To a professional studio and indeed professional composers and producers, bug support and maintenance is essential. VSL seem to have made a conscious decision to become 'un-professional' in this regard. Version1263 offers significant improvements to version1120 (and before), but anyone forced to stay on eLicenser is now being discriminated against. 

This iLok fiasco has forced my studio's owners to meet next week and decide whether or not to ditch VSL or to consider other options (technical, legal and otherwise!!). This really is a poor poor show for VSL.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thank you @rrichard63 you have echoed a very valid and serious point. To a professional studio and indeed professional composers and producers, bug support and maintenance is essential. VSL seem to have made a conscious decision to become 'un-professional' in this regard. Version1263 offers significant improvements to version1120 (and before), but anyone forced to stay on eLicenser is now being discriminated against.
> 
> This iLok fiasco has forced my studio's owners to meet next week and decide whether or not to ditch VSL or to consider other options (technical, legal and otherwise!!). This really is a poor poor show for VSL.


By the way, we have engaged with friends (senior) at iLok to determine how a networked security solution might be implemented. No guarantees, but it will hopefully lead to some sort of solution.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 8, 2022)

Ben said:


> @jpb007.uk
> We announced the move to iLok almost a year ago; I get it, it's not cheap to get that many iLoks at the same time. But you don't have to hurry, there is no pressure to migrate right now. eLicenser will still continue to run as long as your hardware and software supports it.
> 
> Maybe you can also find a supplier that offers bulk discounts for that many iLok keys.


I might disagree about there being no pressure to switch. I am having trouble with eLicenser, and several people have commented about the trouble as well. When Dorico departed from using it, it broke something with eLicenser. I cannot reliably use it at this point. For my part, the only thing I have left on it is the Vienna Imperial (hint, hint).


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2022)

Since you are willing to use iLok Cloud, would it be possible to create 11 more iLok accounts and put one VEPro license in each one? Or do all instances of VEPro on a local network have to be authorized to the same iLok account? VSL would have to find a way to let you move each VEPro license to a different iLok account.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 8, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Since you are willing to use iLok Cloud, would it be possible to create 11 more iLok accounts and put one VEPro license in each one? Or do all instances of VEPro on a local network have to be authorized to the same iLok account? VSL would have to find a way to let you move each VEPro license to a different iLok account.


That approach could work. The only issue I foresee would be transferring ownership of each license to the new iLok accounts. I'm not sure if VSL support license transfers. @Ben ?


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2022)

Software doesn't suddenly get borken. If you can work with the last eLicenser version, nothing will force you to switch to iLok for now. So why the hurry now?



jpb007.uk said:


> That approach could work. The only issue I foresee would be transferring ownership of each license to the new iLok accounts. I'm not sure if VSL support license transfers. @Ben ?


Please contact [email protected] to get an answer to that. I'm not part of the sales/marketing team and have no ideas regarding these policies.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 8, 2022)

I am surprised that at this time and age, paying customers are trying to navigate licensing bottlenecks to do their job. They are not limited by computer, human, or a time resource, but from the damn licensing.

I am not talking about VSL specifically, but many companies out there are extremely limiting. I have 2 Wavelab Licenses, 2 Octane licenses (no music related), 2 Exponential audio licenses etc, even if I am the only person working with those systems.

I sometimes thinking how grateful I am for the damn Native Instruments, that you can install in as many computers you want, no complain ever.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 8, 2022)

Ben said:


> nothing will force you to switch to iLok for now. So why the hurry now?


If I understand the transition correctly, future releases will be iLok only and you can't run the eLicenser Synchron Player AND the iLok Synchron Player on the same machine.

So it starts to be an issue when you want to buy whatever VSL release next.


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> If I understand the transition correctly, future releases will be iLok only and you can't run the eLicenser Synchron Player AND the iLok Synchron Player on the same machine.
> 
> So it starts to be an issue when you want to buy whatever VSL release next.


Yes, that's true. But the next release is still a few weeks away, until then no hurry to rush. It should be enough time to sort things out. And as always, if any questions pop up feel free to contact [email protected]


----------

